# Остеохондроз L4-L5, L5-S1 2ст. протрузий межпозвоночных дисков



## ВикторИв (22 Янв 2016)

Динамика развития болезни такая:
после очередных трудовых подвигов заболела спина, а затем и нога
поехал на мрт и к мануалу.



Спойлер: 12.2013г МРТ



*12.2013г*


Область исследования: МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника


При МРТ исследовании поясничного отдела:

Поясничный лордов выпрямлен.

Выявляется снижение высоты и гидрофильности L4-L5-S1 межпозвоночных дисков, деформация переднебоковых стенок позвоночного и корешковых каналов на уровнях:


L4-L5  межпозвоночного диска за счёт его задней диффузной протрузии до 2,5мм без критичных стенозов корешковых каналов.


L5-S1  межпозвоночного диска за счёт свежей левосторонней парамедианной и фораминальной секвестированной грыжи межпозвоночного диска до 5,5 мм с кадальным распространением секвестра на 16мм и выраженным стенозом левого корешкового канала.


ПЗР ПК на уровне тел позвонков — 15 мм.

Тела позвонков и дугоотростчатые суставы без деформаций и очаговых изменений

*Заключение:* Остеохондроз поясничного отдела с выраженным стенозом левого корешкового канала на L5-S1 уровне за счёт свежей секвестированной парамедианной и фораминальной грыжи межпозвоночного диска до 5,5 мм саггитально.


сделали массаж и блокаду.
До конца 2015 года спина не беспокоила вовсе.

В декабре 2015 года поработав физически, в один прекрасный момент мог только лежать. Ни стоять, ни сидеть не мог.
Пролечили традиционными лекарствами в местной больнице три недели.
Вот результаты КТ


Спойлер: 01.2016г КТ



*01.2016г*


*Область исследования:* позвоночник (пояснично-крестцовый отдел).


*Описание:*


Физиологический поясничный лордоз сглажен.

Визуализируется пять поясничных позвонков. Их контуры подчеркнуты, заострены, форма не изменена.

В сегменте L4-L5 определяется снижение высоты межпозвоночных дисков справа на 1/2 и парамедиальная протрузия межпозвоночных дисков на 6,1мм с элементами склерозирования. Ширина СМК на этом уровне 9мм. В сегменте L5-S1 определяется снижение высоты межпозвоночных дисков справа на 2/3 и левосторонняя заднелатеральная протрузия межпозвоночных дисков на 9.6мм с элементами склерозирования, компремирующая левый корешок S1. Левый корешок S1 имеет диаметр 10.9мм (отёк), правый корешок 8,0мм. Скобкообразные разрастания заднего каудального края тела L5 пролабируют в левое межпозвонковое отверстие соответствующего сегмента на 8.0мм компермируя его содержимое. Ширина СМК на уровне сегмента 11,5мм.

В телах позвонков поясничного отдела каудально и краниально определяются интервертебральные протрузии межпозвоночных дисков, размером до 7,8х5,6мм.

Позвоночные суставы не изменены, суставные поверхности имеют четкие ровные контуры, конгруэнтны.

Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей.


*Заключение:* КТ признаки остеохондроза L4-L5, L5-S1 2ст. протрузий межпозвоночных дисков.



Сейчас небольшая боль осталась в левой ноге. Спать могу. Делаю ЛФК.

Невролог сказала, что с таким заключением КТ мне нужна консультация у нейрохирурга и операция.
Как вы думаете, что мне предпринять дальше?

Работа у меня преимущественно сидячая за столом с компьютером и бумагами.


----------



## La murr (22 Янв 2016)

*ВикторИв*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## ВикторИв (22 Янв 2016)

Дополняю:
мне сейчас 34 года
снимок с МРТ (диск) не сохранился
снимок с КТ выложить..... ну я не знаю, они записаны на диск, и их там 223 штуки послойно. 
ежели только так: 



Спойлер: снимок


----------



## La murr (22 Янв 2016)

ВикторИв написал(а):


> ...они записаны на диск, и их там 223 штуки послойно...


Если объём загружаемых снимков велик, можно воспользоваться возможностью создания альбома -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2016)

Оперируют не по заключению КТ, а по показаниям.
Но это касается неотложных показаний.
А профилактически можно и по заключению.
У Вас-то какие планы, сделать профилактику будущих ВОЗМОЖНЫХ проблем, или побороться чтобы они не пришли консервативно?


----------

